# FreeBSD9 on Samsung Galaxy SII?



## zennybsd (Jan 20, 2012)

Can anyone share their experience with installing FreeBSD9 for ARM to something like Samsung Galaxy SII (specifications here: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9100_galaxy_s_ii-3621.php).

To me, the Android installed to that phone seems to be too invasive to privacy (http://donttrack.us/)? It scared me to death.

//zenny


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

ARM support isn't that good, yet. I'm doubtful you can even get it to install. You can certainly forget about the phone functionality even if you get it to install.

As for Android, you might want to have a look on the XDA developers forum. They have a lot of custom ROMs for phones. All legal but it might void your warranty. I'm currently running Android 2.3 on an HTC HD2 (which normally comes with Windows Mobile 6).

http://xda-developers.com


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 27, 2012)

LOL! Funny you should bring this up. The first thing I did a year, and a half ago, when I got my HTC EVO 4G, was root it. My thoughts immediately went to: how can I convert this to be a FreeBSD powered device. Didn't take my mind long to realize all the drivers would need to be built from scratch. Time required would be more than I had to offer.  But that didn't stop me from continuing to try to figure out a way.

Then I read the announcement regarding the addition of "Semihalf's NAND Flash" to the FreeBSD tree. Suddenly I realize FreeBSD on a smartphone is a lot closer! I'll be looking very closely at this, and what it'll take to leverage this for my evil plan to replace android with FreeBSD.


----------

